# Sam needs some prayers please!



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

This evening Sam started acting weird. She became very restless and her stomach started to become hard. She was dry heaving and at one point spit up some clear foam. I fear it is bloat. The problem is, we are in the middle of a blizzard and cannot physically get to a vet. After resting for a bit on her side, she seems a bit better and is now laying like normal in her bed. She is calmly breathing at a fairly normal rate except she's making little grunting noises while she breathes. Her heart rate doesn't seem to be elevated either. I did here some farting and churning in her stomach. We are at a loss knowing what we can do. I called an emergency vet and they basically said there wasn't, if it is actually bloat. So, please pray for her kind soul that everything ends up alright. She hasn't been with us to be spoiled as much as she deserves.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lighting candles in my mind on sam's behalf. i hope she gets the chance to be properly spoiled by you and your family.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, her belly is no longer hard. She seems to be resting comfortably like normal. I'm not going to make her stand up to see a profile again. Hopefully this was just a case of bad gas. God, I hope so.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Hoping for the best Sam.


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

I will be thinking of your baby and sending thoughts and prayers to her and your family. I wish I had help to offer but it sounds like you are doing everything you can to keep her comfortable. I hope that weather will clear for you soon.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sam is in our thoughts!! Hope you have a smooth evening, and the weather clears soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my, poor Sam! Must be so anxiety provoking for you!

Our English Bull Dog had similar symptoms one night. He was obviously in distress. We took him to the emergency hospital and they were sure it was bloat. But when they did exrays, he was full of gas, no twisting. So he got gas x....soon a lot of tooting went on and he was much better.

I hope Sam is as easily cured. My thoughts will be with you!


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh gosh- what a predicament.  I'm so happy that your follow up post says her belly is no longer hard. Very good sign. Keep us posted and we'll keep you all in our thoughts!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Sending prayers! 

My boy had episodes like this all of his life. He actually bloated at 3yrs but I caught it early and he didn't torsion. I had him gastropexied as soon as possibly after he was healed. Because of the pexy I had time but it always worried me. He got so used to it that he would come and sit in front of me with his back to me so I could literally burp him like a baby. He would let out a huge belch and then look at me as if to say thanks, then he would go get his stuffy and lay down. 

Oh, and I just remembered... I always had symethicone (sp?) on hand. That's basically Gas-X. If it got bad I would puncture one or two of the caplets and squirt it in his mouth. You might ask your vet about options for any future emergencies.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Oh my, poor Sam! Must be so anxiety provoking for you!
> 
> Our English Bull Dog had similar symptoms one night. He was obviously in distress. We took him to the emergency hospital and they were sure it was bloat. But when they did exrays, he was full of gas, no twisting. So he got gas x....soon a lot of tooting went on and he was much better.
> 
> I hope Sam is as easily cured. My thoughts will be with you!



We gave her some Imodium to help if it is gas. At that point, we were thinking what's the worse that could happen with that. It seems to be helping. She has definitely farted a lot. I can tells he still doesn't feel good, but definitely better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Oh gosh- what a predicament.  I'm so happy that your follow up post says her belly is no longer hard. Very good sign. Keep us posted and we'll keep you all in our thoughts!



Thank you!!! That seriously gives me hope!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> Sending prayers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loperamide HCl is what we gave her. The vet recommended it for diarrhea but the box also mentions it helps with gas.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a nightmare! I hope all is now well - do keep us posted.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Praying that Sam is better this morning. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Uh-oh, just read about Sam's distress! How scary! Hope things are looking better this morning. Maybe call your neighbors to see if you can borrow some Gas-X, you know_ somebody's _got to have it. (Right next to the Beano, probably.) Glad what you had on hand seemed to help. Later, if you haven't already, you might want to read through this sticky thread on Bloat, it has great info. Hoping to hear good news about Sam soon! :clover:http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/11388-gastric-dilatation-volvulus-bloat.html#post143668


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Sam seems back to her normal self this morning! Her stomach looks normal and she greeted me with a smile and wagging tail when I woke up. I'm definitely going to keep some gas-x on hand after this! It has jut been awful!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad to hear Sam is better today - the thought of being in the middle of a medical emergency with no way to get help is terrifying.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Whew! _Giant sigh of relief from New Jersey! :thumb: Nice to hear everything is okay now. What a night of worry you had. Yeah, Gas-X and good luck, Sam deserves more happy time on this earth!:clover:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Sorry coming late to this thread - but I am so pleased to hear that Sam is okay now, and hope you have recovered too


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank goodness Sam is OK. Very scary to have him ill and not be able to take him to the vet. We got over a foot of snow so I can relate.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

We took Sam to the vet this morning. Brews isn't good, but so far not bad. Within 5 minutes of being there, we were told she has kennel cough. I'm just plain upset now because we were at a different vet yesterday and they were not concerned about the symptoms we told them about. We are still waiting on bloodworm to come back. Fingers crossed it is good.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that _is _upsetting! But it's _so good_ you got her to the vet. Hopefully Sam's blood work will come back okay, the kennel cough will clear up and you will enjoy more fun time with your new girl. REALLY wishing and hoping for things to go her way!! Fingers and paws crossed for you in New Jersey.:clover:


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh no! Keep us updated....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh. I'm so late to this thread. Oh dear... you've been through it and back in such a short time and now kennel cough. Akkk! It sure comes in waves. So glad it wasn't bloat the first time around. And kennel cough is miserable. But soon all will he back to normal. Lots of good wishes headed your way.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Her blood work came back with elevated white count and elevated liver bile. We hadn't fed her that morning, so that explains the second. Kennel cough explains the first. So not bad bloodwork, just now we have get rid of kennel cough. Hibbert started sneezing today, so now we have two sick puppies. :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

YAY for the good news, boo for the bad! I figured you'd have to treat Hibbert for Kennel Cough too. _Rats!_ Hope they both get well soon. What a winter of miseries, between the bitter weather and the crazy worries. Hang in there!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> YAY for the good news, boo for the bad! I figured you'd have to treat Hibbert for Kennel Cough too. _Rats!_ Hope they both get well soon. What a winter of miseries, between the bitter weather and the crazy worries. Hang in there!



Oh it's been horrible! I'm ready for winter to be over!!! The thing that will bother me the most is now I can't take either one in for a good bath and groom. Hahaha!!!! Their faces are getting so scruffy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh no! I hope they both get well soon. I would not be pleased with the first vet for not picking up on this. I don't know if that is fair or not but since the next vet picked up on it within 5 minutes I suspect it is.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I am sorry to hear about the kennel cough, but I am relieved to hear that it's not bloat. Hang in there,Sam (and you, too!)


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

*Tea for Kennel Cough*

There's an herbal tea for humans that my local natural pet food store recommends for dogs too. We gave it to Raven when she had kennel cough and I really think it helped. It's called Throat Coat. We brewed the tea, cooled it and just put it out in a dish. She drank it right up. Yogurt also seemed to help soothe the irritation. Good Luck!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh my! Sorry I am so late, but I can't believe I didn't see this thread I was on PF in the middle of the night, but I'm glad to hear that it's not bloat, and I'm so sorry about the kennel cough :-( I'm sending love and good vibes for a quick healing! Hope they feel better soon soon!!

Big hugs from us!! Keep us posted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHEW! on the bloat , OH NO! on the kennel cough But hurray for no heartworm!!! Wishing you well and so glad Sam will be ok! We are hearing about the awful weather everyone is having and all the power outages so take care of yourselves and keep warm!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Kennel cough is a pain, but treatable.  Your story has made me decide to go buy some gas-x to keep on hand! I'm glad every things are better.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Kennel cough is a pain, but treatable.  Your story has made me decide to go buy some gas-x to keep on hand! I'm glad every things are better.


Ya know what? I'm going to do the same 

Thanks!

Ellyisme, hope everything is back to normal soon soon !!!! Hugs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh I do hope Sam and Hibbert are doing okay. We had kennel cough doing the rounds on the island during the summer, but were fortunate that Pippin didn't pick it up but it is rotten for them.

Sending healing vibes and very warm wishes to you poor guys stuck in the cold. x x x


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Good to hear that Sam is feeling better and praying that she continues to do so.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the warm wishes! Sam and Hib seem to be feeling better. Hib is just a bit sneezy still, but Sam seems to be much improved! She is on a cough suppressant, antibiotic, and eye ointment. Hib is on basically the same thing. I'm really hoping we get rid of this SOON! Again, I'm very thankful it isn't anything worse, but still. I'm off work all next week and would like to not be stuck in the house with sick spoodles.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, just caught onto this thread too! So glad that the pups are doing much better! Praying for speedy recoveries for both!

Sylvia & the Girls! :hug:


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

This is from an old thread on bloat. Use Search for acupressure point for bloat and it comes up in a thread called Bloat Question and as well as this article there is a link to a how to video



Accupressure Point for Bloat


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh this just made me sick to read - if Sam was bloating! Last week we lost our old guy, Myles to bloat. He's living in Germany now - and being new to the area, she didn't know where to take him during the night. (But did and he was released of his pain and agony.) 
One thing for everyone to do is find out where you can take your dog in an E when your vet's office is closed. And also find out ahead of time even if your vet knows what to do if your poodle is bloating. Not all are comfortable with doing the surgery and you can't waste time going from one to another. It's horribly tremendously painful! I cry thinking about this. 

Not to plug this company but I think if anyone lives more than 30 min from a vet they must have this product. (I'd have it anyway- it works!)
*Nature's Farmacy Bloat Buster *
This company also carries a bloat kit, that some may want to have on hand. While not cheap- it is so worth having! I have 3 large bottles of it, and pass out small amounts to those who have one of my puppies- if they want some.

I'm so glad Sam was not bloating and hope the kennel cough is quickly resolved. Amber Technologies carries a great tincture for KC- if anyone wants to keep that on hand as well. Tinctures last years past their expiration date if you keep them in your frig- 

Just wanted to post- Myles had a wonderful very healthy 12+ years, but I'll forever be sad that this happened to him. Waiting for the tears to cease...


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

jlf45764 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:



Sam is still with us, just a little under the weather currently.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ellyisme said:


> Sam is still with us, just a little under the weather currently.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think they may have been saying it to desertreef (Karen), who recently lost her sweet Myles.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I think they may have been saying it to desertreef (Karen), who recently lost her sweet Myles.



Oh! I'm sorry! I didn't see that at all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

